

Fancy Forms: HTML5 + CSS3 – JS - richbradshaw
http://www.bradshawenterprises.com/blog/2010/fancy-forms-html5-css3-js/

======
mikeleeorg
Nice effects! Though the red X icon looked like a delete button to me, making
me think: can I delete & remove this form field?

~~~
richbradshaw
Yeah, I wanted a cross, but couldn't find one in the famfamfam icons. I
originally had a no entry sign, but that felt totally wrong.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Ah, you're right, they don't. Hmm. They have a + inside of a circle (labeled
"Add"). There's also a check mark inside of a circle (labeled "Accept"). I
suppose you could consider those.

Or even having no icon at first. Then the red icon (or a red cross, labeled
"Cross") appears if the field data is invalid.

Just my $0.02. Very cool effect though. I dig how it works when I tab into
each field too.

